# Ir A Por



## América

Hola a todos, ayer viendo la televisión escuché una propaganda de un programa español que decía "...luego te manda a *IR A POR* whisky"

Ya alguna vez escuché a unos primos españoles usar la frase *IR A POR ALGO*, nosotros usamos simplemente *IR POR ALGO*. Gramaticalmente ¿Qué es lo correcto?
Ej: !. Voy a por mis hijos a la escuela.
    2. Voy por mis hijos a la escuela.


----------



## lazarus1907

América said:
			
		

> Hola a todos, ayer viendo la televisión escuché una propaganda de un programa español que decía "...luego te manda a *IR A POR* whisky"
> 
> Ya alguna vez escuché a unos primos españoles usar la frase *IR A POR ALGO*, nosotros usamos simplemente *IR POR ALGO*. Gramaticalmente ¿Qué es lo correcto?
> Ej: !. Voy a por mis hijos a la escuela.
> 2. Voy por mis hijos a la escuela.



Es difícil decir sí o no, la verdad. A mí me enseñaron que decir "ir a por" es incorrecto desde pequeño, el diccionario María Moliner dice que es una incorrección también, en lenguaje culto se usa poco, y yo personalmente lo evito. Sin embargo, en España (de donde yo soy) es muy frecuente decir "ir a por", y hay razones gramaticales (y gente que defiende esta postura) para justificar la doble preposición, ya que "ir" suele ir seguido de la preposición "a" (voy a Madrid, etc).


----------



## Moisito

Yo creo que sí, por no decir solamente sí. La duda intentaré resolvértela diciendo que esa forma de decir "ir a por..." es una locución preposicional. Al menos eso me dijo un entendido en lengua.


----------



## steffiegomez

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Es difícil decir sí o no, la verdad. A mí me enseñaron que decir "ir a por" es incorrecto desde pequeño, el diccionario María Moliner dice que es una incorrección también, en lenguaje culto se usa poco, y yo personalmente lo evito. Sin embargo, en España (de donde yo soy) es muy frecuente decir "ir a por", y hay razones gramaticales (y gente que defiende esta postura) para justificar la doble preposición, ya que "ir" suele ir seguido de la preposición "a" (voy a Madrid, etc).


Para mi suena mal, y de hecho revisando un libro hace un mes, dos veces aparecía "ir a por". Según me dijo el editor, es de usanza antigua y madrileña esta expresión. 
¡A mi me sigue sonando mal! pero el libro conservó el "ir a por"
PD El libro lo escribió una madrileña.


----------



## greta

En Mexico se dice *ir por*. No se usa el *ir a por*


----------



## lazarus1907

Recapitulemos: Todos los indicios apuntan a que es incorrecto, pese a que las gramáticas modernas defiendan esta estructura, y se sabe que en países sudamericanos suena "como una guarrería". La RAE no lo condena directamente, pero parece sugerir (sutilmente) que se evite. A mí no me gusta, y de momento lo enseño a los extranjeros como incorrecto. Los demás pueden hacer lo que les plazca.

Saludos


----------



## heidita

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Recapitulemos: Todos los indicios apuntan a que es incorrecto, pese a que las gramáticas modernas defiendan esta estructura, y se sabe que en países sudamericanos suena "como una guarrería". La RAE no lo condena directamente, pero parece sugerir (sutilmente) que se evite. A mí no me gusta, y de momento lo enseño a los extranjeros como incorrecto. Los demás pueden hacer lo que les plazca.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola lazarus,
también a mí me lo enseñaron en la Escuela Oficial de Idiomas como incorrecto, pero por el uso se ha introducido de tal forma en el idioma coloquial, en Madrid al menos, que aquí ya nadie dice *voy por*. Tengo entendido que se tiene por correcto ahora. Sin embargo, a mí me suena igual de mal que a tí.


----------



## América

Bueno, especialmente con lo que dice Lazarus me ha quedado claro, no es correcto pero se utiliza frecuentemente en España, a mi no me suena mal ni bien, simplemente diferente a cómo hablamos el español en Bolivia. Pero en resumen el español es un idioma tan rico que puedes tener a 5 personas hablando en español y cada una de una manera tan distinta que parecerían muchos idiomas diferentes, jeje.

Bueno pues, IR A POR en España e IR POR en México y Bolivia.


----------



## Moisito

Un argumento de porqué puede estar bien dicho "ir a por" (en todas sus formas verbales) puede ser porque cambie el significado de la frase o se preste a dos significados por el hecho de llevar o no la _a_.

Ej.: Ve *por* mi hijo. 
Ej.: Ve *a po*r mi hijo. 

En el primer ejemplo se puede entender, además de como se entiende en el segundo, como: vaya en lugar de mi hijo.

Parece que el llevar la *a *indica que se está refiriendo a un lugar, más que si no la llevara.


----------



## América

Buen punto Moisito, pero de todas maneras si dices ve por mi hijo, según el contexto igual se entenderá a lo que te estás refiriendo.


----------



## bellauk

En colombia jamas se ha dicho algo asi, estoy en barcelona y mi profesor en la univeridad lo dice y en los medios de comunicacion también, lo cual me parece desastroso. Y es que segun lo que recuerdo de mis clases de español, las preposiciones son conectores y hasta el momento no me viene a la cabeza alguna situacion en la que se utilcen dos seguidos... ¿o me equivoco? y las locuciones preposicionales son otra cosa segun wiki....


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Voy por mi hijo ----> mi hijo tenía que ir pero yo lo sutituyo
Voy por mi hijo ---->  voy a tal sitio porque mi hijo me lo ha pedido
Voy a por mi hijo ---> voy a recoger a mi hijo a tal sitio


----------



## flljob

bellauk said:


> En colombia jamas se ha dicho algo asi, estoy en barcelona y mi profesor en la univeridad lo dice y en los medios de comunicacion tb, lo cual me parece desastroso. Y es que segun lo q recuerdo de mis clases de espanol, las preposiciones son conectores y hasta el momento no me viene a la cabeza alguna situacion en la que se utilcen dos seguidos... o me equivoco??? y las locuciones preposicionales son otra cosa segun wiki....


 
*Por encima de* mi cabeza pasaron volando...

Lo incorrecto viene de que la preposición _*a*_ no acepta otras preposiciones

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

*2.* *a por.* El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como _ir, venir, salir, _etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente _por:_ _«Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda» _(Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]). En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por:_ _«¿Qué haces ahí? ¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); _«_—_¿Te vas?_ [...] —_Sí, bajo a por tabaco»_ (MtnGaite _Fragmentos_ [Esp. 1976]). En realidad, no hay razones para censurar el uso de _a por, _pues en la lengua existen otras agrupaciones preposicionales, como _para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por,_ etc., perfectamente normales. La secuencia_ a por _se explica por el cruce de las estructuras_ ir a un lugar_ (complemento de dirección) e _ir por algo o alguien_ (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Esto es lo que dice el DPD:

*2.* *a por.* El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como _ir, venir, salir, _etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente _por:_ _«Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda» _(Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]). En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por:_ _«¿Qué haces ahí? ¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); _«_—_¿Te vas?_ [...] —_Sí, bajo a por tabaco»_ (MtnGaite _Fragmentos_ [Esp. 1976]). En realidad, no hay razones para censurar el uso de _a por, _pues en la lengua existen otras agrupaciones preposicionales, como _para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por,_ etc., perfectamente normales. La secuencia_ a por _se explica por el cruce de las estructuras_ ir a un lugar_ (complemento de dirección) e _ir por algo o alguien_ (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.

Uy, me crucé con las cosas facilitas. Pero acá no se usa.


----------



## Polizón

las cosas facilitas said:


> Voy por mi hijo ----> mi hijo tenía que ir pero yo lo sutituyo
> Voy por mi hijo ----> voy a tal sitio porque mi hijo me lo ha pedido
> Voy a por mi hijo ---> voy a recoger a mi hijo a tal sitio


 
Hola LCF:
El ejemplo que ofreces solamente podría aplicarse si haces referencia a personas; pero si dices "voy a por café" yo no le encuentro ningún otro sentido que "voy por café" (tengo ganas de café y voy a conseguírmelo); el contexto se encarga de lo demás. Si estoy en una oficina, se sobrentiende que es una taza/vaso.
¿Es acaso que el "voy a por" lo reservan para casos de anfibología?
Lo que sí queda claro es que esa forma de hablar es exclusiva de España.
Saludos.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Hola Polizón:
tienes razón que en caso de cosas no hay lugar a la duda.Tampoco creo que sea por anfibología el uso de " ir a por",simplemente creo que economiza bajo algunos contextos:
-Me voy a la tienda
-¿a por qué?
-a por patatas


----------



## Jellby

bellauk said:


> Y es que segun lo q recuerdo de mis clases de espanol, las preposiciones son conectores y hasta el momento no me viene a la cabeza alguna situacion en la que se utilcen dos seguidos...



Ponerse en fila *de a* uno.
Salir *de entre* las ramas.
Verse *por entre* los árboles.
Las tropas *de a* pie.
Un contrato *de por* vida.
Tener atenciones *para con*migo.


----------



## Pinairun

*En contra de* la opinión general.
Vivir* a contra*corriente.


----------



## ManPaisa

Hay una construcción muy elocuente en España: * ¡A por él!*

A mi modo de ver no tiene un buen equivalente en mi versión de castellano.


----------



## Pinairun

_*¡A por él!*_ Puede ser el grito que inicia una persecución, o una exclamación de ánimo dirigida a alguien que está compitiendo por un premio, por un título...

*¡Por él!* Puede ser el lema de un brindis para celebrar el éxito de alguien, o una exclamación en recuerdo de alguien...


----------



## Polizón

las cosas facilitas said:


> Hola Polizón:
> tienes razón que en caso de cosas no hay lugar a la duda.Tampoco creo que sea por anfibología el uso de " ir a por",simplemente creo que economiza bajo algunos contextos:
> -Me voy a la tienda
> -¿a por qué?
> -a por patatas


 
En Hispanoamérica diríamos:
- Me voy a la tienda / Voy a la tienda.
- ¿A qué? / ¿A comprar qué?
- A comprar papas. / papas.



			
				Pinairun said:
			
		

> *¡A por él!* Puede ser el grito que inicia una persecución, o una exclamación de ánimo dirigida a alguien que está compitiendo por un premio, por un título...


 
Acá diríamos: "Vamos por él" o "vamos, por él".
Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
Acepto la incorrección apuntada pero en determinados ambientes la construcción es muy frecuente. En materia de fiestas domésticas es muy común "voy a por el pan", ¿quién irá a por los dulces? y otras similares. Uno de los refranes españoles más conocidos (creo) es el de "ir por lana y salir trasquilado"; es claro que no se le pone la preposición, y es un refran muy antiguo, casi del castellano original. Irá por zonas, supongo. Yo sí oigo muhco esa construcción (lo que no significa que esté bien)


----------



## flljob

las cosas facilitas said:


> *2.* *a por.* El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como _ir, venir, salir, _etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente _por:_ _«Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda» _(Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]). En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por:_ _«¿Qué haces ahí? ¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); _«_—_¿Te vas?_ [...] —_Sí, bajo a por tabaco»_ (MtnGaite _Fragmentos_ [Esp. 1976]). En realidad, no hay razones para censurar el uso de _a por, _pues en la lengua existen otras agrupaciones preposicionales, como _para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por,_ etc., perfectamente normales. La secuencia_ a por _se explica por el cruce de las estructuras_ ir a un lugar_ (complemento de dirección) e _ir por algo o alguien_ (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.


 
En cuanto a la construcción «a por», y pese a lo habitual de su uso en España, se trata de una construcción *errónea* que transgrede la regla general de que *la preposición a no puede preceder a ninguna otra*, algo que olvidan quienes quieren justificarla comparándola con combinaciones como _de entre_, _por entre_, _para con_, _tras de_, etc. Tampoco es válida la justificación de que en ocasiones se necesita porque el uso de _por_ a secas induce confusiones ─_ir por alguien_ puede significar tanto que se va a buscarlo como qe se hace por su causa─, porque en esos casos basta con emplear otra expresión como *en busca de, tras* u otra similar. Por otra parte, es práctica que disuena como* solecismo grave* a cualquier hispanoamericano.


Rodríguez-Vida, Susana. _Curso práctico de correción de estilo_. Pág. 221. Editorial Octaedro, Barcelona, 2006.​
Saludos a todos.


----------



## ManPaisa

> "ir por lana y salir trasquilado"; es claro que no se le pone la preposición


Yo pensé que sí le ponían la preposición. ¿Cómo se explican a sí mismos esa incongruencia los españoles?


----------



## susantash

ManPaisa said:


> Yo pensé que sí le ponían la preposición. ¿Cómo se explican a sí mismos esa incongruencia los españoles?


 Yo creo que quizás ese dicho es anterior al surgimiento de "a por" y quedó fosilizado así.
Esa es mi suposición.


----------



## ManPaisa

susantash said:


> Yo creo que quizás ese dicho es anterior al surgimiento de "a por" y quedó fosilizado así.
> Esa es mi suposición.


 
De acuerdo. Parece que el *a por* surgió en el siglo XIX, pero si cambiaron todo, ¿por qué no también esa expresión?


----------



## susantash

ManPaisa said:


> Yo pensé que sí le ponían la preposición. ¿Cómo se explican a sí mismos esa incongruencia los españoles?


 


ManPaisa said:


> De acuerdo. Parece que el *a por* surgió en el siglo XIX, pero si cambiaron todo, ¿por qué no también esa expresión?


 
Porque las frases hechas no se cambian. Quedan fosilizadas. Los cambios se dan en el lenguaje cotidiano, que es mucho más propenso a sufrir modificaciones.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Esto es lo que dice el _Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española_ de Manuel Seco:

10. _A por. _La Academia, en su _Gramática _de 1931 (§ 263), tachaba de incorrecta la combinación de las preposiciones _a y por; _y todavía en su _Esbozo _de 1973 (§ 3.11.2), aunque reconoce que el empleo de esta locución ha progresado incluso en la literatura, señala que «la conversación culta .. suele sentirla como vulgar y procura evitarla». No hay, sin embargo, razón seria para censurar este uso, tan legítimo como otras combinaciones de preposiciones _(de entre, por entre, para con, _etc.) nunca repudiadas por los gramáticos. _A por _ya fue defendido por Unamuno y Benavente, y también por Casares _(Nuevo concepto, _56-61), a pesar de las reservas de muchos escritores y hablantes: Galdós subrayaba el _a por _para marcar su distanciamiento respecto al uso coloquial de sus personajes: _«Fabiana Jaime hacía también su escapadita 'a por' un abrigo de última novedad» (España trágica, _966); Torrente refleja irónicamente la opinión de los «celosos del lenguaje»: _«¡Y esos dos 'apor', de esa manera reiterados, como si uno solo __no bastase! Los castrofortinos, tan celosos de su lenguaje, uno de los pocos lugares donde se habla bien el castellano, no sabían entonces qué les ofendía más: si la calumnia a la familia Aguiar.. o el solecismo repetido e insolente» (Saga, _254). El uso es frecuente en España (no en América): _«Una vieja que todas las mañanas salía a por vino con un jarrico» _(Azorín, _Castilla, _63); _«Entre los rastrojos y la jara, a por liebres» _(Martín-Santos, _Tiempo, _234); y se encuentra más en la lengua hablada que en la escrita. Es evidente la ventaja expresiva que posee _a por: Fui por ella _es ambiguo, pues podría ser 'fui a causa de ella' o 'fui a buscarla'; _Fui a por ella _es solamente 'fui a buscarla'. ​ 
Lo curioso es que yo he escuchado que algunas personas de por acá lo usan (pocas, en verdad), entre ellas un comunicador de Televisa (Adal Ramones).​ 
Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

JeSuisSnob said:


> Esto es lo que dice el _Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española_ de Manuel Seco:
> 
> 10. _A por. _La Academia, en su _Gramática _de 1931 (§ 263), tachaba de incorrecta la combinación de las preposiciones _a y por; _y todavía en su _Esbozo _de 1973 (§ 3.11.2), aunque reconoce que el empleo de esta locución ha progresado incluso en la literatura, señala que «la conversación culta .. suele sentirla como vulgar y procura evitarla». No hay, sin embargo, razón seria para censurar este uso, tan legítimo como otras combinaciones de preposiciones _(de entre, por entre, para con, _etc.) nunca repudiadas por los gramáticos. _A por _ya fue defendido por Unamuno y Benavente, y también por Casares _(Nuevo concepto, _56-61), a pesar de las reservas de muchos escritores y hablantes: Galdós subrayaba el _a por _para marcar su distanciamiento respecto al uso coloquial de sus personajes: _«Fabiana Jaime hacía también su escapadita 'a por' un abrigo de última novedad» (España trágica, _966); Torrente refleja irónicamente la opinión de los «celosos del lenguaje»: _«¡Y esos dos 'apor', de esa manera reiterados, como si uno solo __no bastase! Los castrofortinos, tan celosos de su lenguaje, uno de los pocos lugares donde se habla bien el castellano, no sabían entonces qué les ofendía más: si la calumnia a la familia Aguiar.. o el solecismo repetido e insolente» (Saga, _254). El uso es frecuente en España (no en América): _«Una vieja que todas las mañanas salía a por vino con un jarrico» _(Azorín, _Castilla, _63); _«Entre los rastrojos y la jara, a por liebres» _(Martín-Santos, _Tiempo, _234); y se encuentra más en la lengua hablada que en la escrita. Es evidente la ventaja expresiva que posee _a por: Fui por ella _es ambiguo, pues podría ser 'fui a causa de ella' o 'fui a buscarla'; _Fui a por ella _es solamente 'fui a buscarla'. ​
> Lo curioso es que yo he escuchado que algunas personas de por acá lo usan (pocas, en verdad), entre ellas un comunicador de Televisa (Adal Ramones).​
> Saludos.


 
Tratándose de Adal Ramones creo que se trata de una broma. No creo que sea parte de su hablar cotidiano.


----------



## flljob

JeSuisSnob said:


> Lo curioso es que yo he escuchado que algunas personas de por acá lo usan (pocas, en verdad), entre ellas un comunicador de Televisa (Adal Ramones).​
> Saludos.


 
De Adal Ramones se puede esperar eso y cosas peores, y, la verdad, no creo que sea modelo del buen hablar.

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

flljob said:


> En cuanto a la construcción «a por», y pese a lo habitual de su uso en España, se trata de una construcción *errónea* que transgrede la regla general de que *la preposición a no puede preceder a ninguna otra*, algo que olvidan quienes quieren justificarla comparándola con combinaciones como _de entre_, _por entre_, _para con_, _tras de_, etc. Tampoco es válida la justificación de que en ocasiones se necesita porque el uso de _por_ a secas induce confusiones ─_ir por alguien_ puede significar tanto que se va a buscarlo como qe se hace por su causa─, porque en esos casos basta con emplear otra expresión como *en busca de, tras* u otra similar. Por otra parte, es práctica que disuena como* solecismo grave* a cualquier hispanoamericano.
> 
> 
> Rodríguez-Vida, Susana. _Curso práctico de correción de estilo_. Pág. 221. Editorial Octaedro, Barcelona, 2006.​
> Saludos a todos.


Esa es la opinión de Susana Rodríguez-Vida, que podrá ser correcta o incorrecta.
El comentario que yo mostré es lo que dice el DPDD de la RAE, y creo que de momento la RAE está por encima de Susana Rodríguez-Vida


saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

flljob said:


> De Adal Ramones se puede esperar eso y cosas peores, y, la verdad, no creo que sea modelo del buen hablar.


 
¡Por supuesto que no es modelo del buen hablar! Son pocos los comunicadores de televisión que se preocupan por usar responsablemente la lengua. (Aunque en este caso solamente está haciendo un calco del "a por".) Mi intención es, más bien, ponerlo como ejemplo: como sabemos, mucha gente tiende a reproducir lo que escucha en la televisión. 

Y quién sabe si se trate de una broma, Polizón. Conozco una o dos personas que ya incorporaron ese uso en su léxico cotidiano. 

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

las cosas facilitas said:


> Esa es la opinión de Susana Rodríguez-Vida, que podrá ser correcta o incorrecta.
> El comentario que yo mostré es lo que dice el DPDD de la RAE, y creo que de momento la RAE está por encima de Susana Rodríguez-Vida
> 
> 
> saludos


Creo que estarás de acuerdo en que tener la razón no depende del nombre de la persona que emite un juicio, sino de los argumentos que aduce para sustentar su aserción. Te sugiero que le des una hojeada a su libro y leas con detenimiento sus argumentos en contra del DPD y de la RAE.

Saludos


----------



## Polizón

JeSuisSnob said:


> Y quién sabe si se trate de una broma, Polizón. Conozco una o dos personas que ya incorporaron ese uso en su léxico cotidiano.


No te puedo creer. ¿En México? Entonces diles que incorporen también "¡coño!", "¡vale!", "chaval" y que pronuncien at-lético.
La verdad es que no estoy a favor o en contra. En este foro está fehacientemente demostrado que hay palabras y formas de hablar que distinguen a españoles de hispanoamericanos, a mexicanos de uruguayos o a venezolanos de chilenos. No es una crítica a quienes dicen "ir a por", sino a quienes lo dicen estando en América (sin ser españoles, por cierto). No suena natural. Es como si en el Perú un peruano voseara. Lo tildarían de ridículo. No quiero con esto calificar a las personas que indicas, pero sería bueno preguntarles a raíz de qué empezaron a hablar así.
En fin.
Saludos.
Polizón


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Polizón said:


> No te puedo creer. ¿En México? Entonces diles que incorporen también "¡coño!", "¡vale!", "chaval" y que pronuncien at-lético.
> La verdad es que no estoy a favor o en contra. En este foro está fehacientemente demostrado que hay palabras y formas de hablar que distinguen a españoles de hispanoamericanos, a mexicanos de uruguayos o a venezolanos de chilenos. No es una crítica a quienes dicen "ir a por", sino a quienes lo dicen estando en América (sin ser españoles, por cierto). No suena natural. Es como si en el Perú un peruano voseara. Lo tildarían de ridículo. No quiero con esto calificar a las personas que indicas, pero sería bueno preguntarles a raíz de qué empezaron a hablar así.
> En fin.
> Saludos.
> Polizón


 
Ja ja, estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo.  

Voy a caer en una leve digresión. Acá también algunas personas vosean a veces -como si fueran argentinos. Recuerdo que hubo una época en la que (después de que proyectaron "El lado oscuro del corazón" de Eliseo Subiela -película que por cierto me encanta-) algunas personas empezaron a hablar con acento porteño e incluso se aprendían los poemas de Gelman, Benedetti o el genial Oliverio Girondo. A mí en lo particular, ver esa película hizo que notara lo bonito que suena cómo hablan ellos (también me pasa cuando veo a Federico Luppi en alguna película de Adolfo Aristaráin).

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
Creo que el asunto se ha ilustrado mucho con las aportaciones de los colegas. En cuanto a la pregunta de Manpaisa de por qué mantenemos la corrección del "ir por lana" y la incorrección del "ir a por", ni yo mismo lo entiendo pero es lo que hay. La lengua es algo caótica precisamente poque acumula lo pasado y lo presente que, a su vez, interactúan y así hasta el vértigo de encontrarse  utilizando términos medievales, construcciones puramente latinas o griegas, términos como "bigote" (exclusivo del español, procedente de un juramento germánico), incrustaciones del italiano y términos de spanglish. Ya digo, caótica, como nosotros.


----------



## Calambur

Es incorrecto decir *a por...* 
*No se usan dos preposiciones seguidas.*
Lo correcto sería "voy por mis hijos" o mejor "voy a buscar a mis hijos".
No importa cómo lo usen los españoles, que también dicen /madri*z*/ /a*l*ético/ (por _atlético_) y otras cosas...


----------



## Jellby

Calambur said:


> Es incorrecto decir *a por...*
> *No se usan dos preposiciones seguidas.*



Claro, y a quien las use lo metemos en prisión *de por* vida.

¿Podrías dar alguna fuente seria que afirme que usar dos preposiciones seguidas es siempre incorrecto?


----------



## flljob

No todas. Sólo la preposición a.
Yo ya di una fuente. Ve aquí arriba el número 24.

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

flljob said:


> No todas. Sólo la preposición a.
> Yo ya di una fuente. Ve aquí arriba el número 24.


Sin duda una fuente muy fiable y respetable, amigo flljob, como otras. Pero creo que lo que a algunos nos ha causado cierta incredulidad es esa afirmación tan taxativa y quizá provocadora de que no se usan dos preposiciones seguidas. 
En cuanto al *a por*, y aunque ya se han dado muchas opiniones y yo particularmente comprendo que donde no hay hábito de usarlo suene mal, veo muy difícil que pueda sustituirse en expresiones tan idiomáticas como: _¡A por ellos!_ o _¡El equipo irá a por todas!, _que como mucho pueden considerarse propias de un registro informal o familiar, pero ni siquiera descuidado.


----------



## flljob

Namarne said:


> En cuanto al *a por*, y aunque ya se han dado muchas opiniones y yo particularmente comprendo que donde no hay hábito de usarlo suene mal, veo muy difícil que pueda sustituirse en expresiones tan idiomáticas como: _¡A por ellos!_ o _¡El equipo irá a por todas!, _que como mucho pueden considerarse propias de un registro informal o familiar, pero ni siquiera descuidado.


 
Creo que ya leíste el 24; te falta el 13. Está claro que en la referencia se dice que la preposición _*a*_ no admite otras. 
Cuando el uso en Hispanoamérica difiere del uso español, ustedes usan calificativos como fatal u otros similares. Hasta hace poco, y, de acuerdo con otras referencias revisadas en este hilo, *a por* era visto por los lingüistas españoles como error fatal. Mejor no nos califiquemos, averigüemos por qué se generan los errores gramaticales y evitemos usarlos, aunque ya se hayan generalizado.

Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

flljob said:


> Cuando el uso en Hispanoamérica difiere del uso español, ustedes usan calificativos como fatal u otros similares.


No recuerdo haberme expresado en esos términos. Desde luego no con respecto a "ustedes" (entrecomillo por la generalización, que no me gusta mucho; si he polemizado con alguien en concreto, eso ya no lo sé). 


> Mejor no nos califiquemos


Por supuesto, a veces es mucho peor calificarse que descalificarse. (Me gustaría saber si yo lo he hecho, sobre todo en términos de generalización, eso sí me preocuparía.) 
En cualquier caso yo desconocía que se tratara de una competición entre continentes. Yo discutía y discuto una afirmación que se ha hecho y que no voy a repetir, pero cuya tendenciosidad ahora entiendo mejor.


----------



## flljob

De acuerdo, no generalizo. Ha sucedido.

María Moliner dice:
*calificar *(del b. lat. «qualificäre»; «de») *2 *Gram. Afectar un adjetivo a cierto ÷nombre. 
 
Fatal es un adjetivo que se ha usado ocasionalmente para *calificar* el modo de hablar de algunos hispanoamericanos.

*Yo discutía y discuto una afirmación que se ha hecho y que no voy a repetir, pero cuya tendenciosidad ahora entiendo mejor.*

Creo que yo he dado argumentos más que racionales y apoyado en bibliografía. ¿De dónde o de quién viene lo tendencioso?

Saludos, divirtámonos y sigamos aprendiendo.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Me gustaría haber leído la opinión de foreros andaluces porque tengo la duda de si aquí en Andalucía se usa o no el " a por".
Desde luego en Canarias no se usa, pero por el contacto con el español peninsular no genera tanto rechazo como al parecer genera en América.

Cuando el uso de algo teóricamente incorrecto se generaliza en todos los hablantes de una zona y en todos los registros, para mí debería dejar de ser una incorrección y más tarde que temprano terminará aceptándose.
Aquí entra el eterno tema de si el idioma debe ser lo que de verdad habla la gente o una colección de normas de la Academia que a veces quedan obsoletas por el uso.
En otros temas el español admite las variantes. No veo la razón por la cual no se pueda admitir en este asunto algo generalizado por el uso.

Yo no uso el " a por" porque en mi región natal no se usa, pero no estigmatizo a los hablantes de otras zonas que sí lo usan.
Abogo por una concepción más abierta del idioma en este asunto porque usar o no " a por" no impide la comunicación.
A veces la comunicación la impiden, no el diferente uso del idioma, sino los tonos agresivos y excesivamente pasionales.


----------



## Ynez

Pablo, aquí en Extremadura yo solo le he oído decir "voy por X" a mi abuela, que era de pueblo y analfabeta, y a otra gente de pueblo de esta auténtica. Con esto, queda claro para mí que esa era la forma normal en el pasado, pero hoy en día todo el mundo (o casi todo) dice "voy a por X".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Ynez said:


> Pablo, aquí en Extremadura yo solo le he oído decir "voy por X" a mi abuela, que era de pueblo y analfabeta, y a otra gente de pueblo de esta auténtica. Con esto, queda claro para mí que esa era la forma normal en el pasado, pero hoy en día todo el mundo (o casi todo) dice "voy a por X".


 

Esa es la sensación que yo tengo, que es algo relativamente nuevo y que viene del centro y el norte de la península y que probablemente, no lo sé seguro, en Andalucía se usa poco y no por los hablantes más genuinos de la variedad andaluza, las personas mayores y los de pueblo, ya que en las ciudades la variedad meridional está más "contaminada" por la que viene de más arriba.
Gracias


----------



## ManPaisa

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Abogo por una concepción más abierta del idioma en este asunto porque usar o no " a por" no impide la comunicación.
> A veces la comunicación la impiden, no el diferente uso del idioma, sino los tonos agresivos y excesivamente pasionales.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Además eso de_ ir a por_ no es un asunto que merezca la pena discutir tan acaloradamente.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Pablo:



PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Yo no uso el " a por" porque en mi región natal no se usa, pero no estigmatizo a los hablantes de otras zonas que sí lo usan.
> Abogo por una concepción más abierta del idioma en este asunto porque usar o no " a por" no impide la comunicación.
> A veces la comunicación la impiden, no el diferente uso del idioma, sino los tonos agresivos y excesivamente pasionales.


 
Reciban un saludo.


----------



## TaperHiT

Actualmente la RAE recomienda que no se utilice, aunque todavía no se ha tachado de incorrecto, y lo veo como el paso previo a su censura. 
Particularmente creo que no es necesario su uso, ya que quienes lo difienden utilizan el argumento de que con el "a por"  se evitan ambigüedades como : "voy por mi amigo a la fiesta" se puede entender: "voy a buscar a mi amigo a la fiesta" o "voy a la fiesta gracias a mi amigo" pero recordemos que toda frase formará parte de una conversación y un contexto, entonces siempre estará claramente definido el sentido al que se refiere! por lo que nunca será necesario usar el "a por" tal como se hace en toda America, y nadie se confunde.

Si algún español lo usa no me causa gracias, ni asombro, ni burla, es su manera de hablar, en America somos abierto a la diversidad, a diferencia de España(Madrid), ya he tenido que mandar algunos al diccionario, por que no entienden palabras poco frecuentes en Madrid, España y piensan que hablas mal, se rien, se burla y arman toda una comedia hasta que ven el RAE.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Las dos formas de expresión son _gramaticales_. La construcción _con_ *a* es lo normal en el _español no atlántico_ de España. La construcción _sin_ *a* es propia del español _atlántico_. Por su singularidad la construcción _con_ *a* no es de recibo en la _lengua culta_ escrita, _ni aquí ni allí_.


----------



## Valtiel

Pues varios lingüistas dicen que la forma culta es _por_, pero a mí —y a los demás— me parece que disponer de _por_ y _a por_, ambas para significados y por consiguiente usos diferentes, es un lujo y una maravilla. De hecho, si la gente empezó a decirlo es porque hacía falta distinguir y diferenciar de alguna manera válida y simple los significados de _por_.

Por una vez no soy tan purista como de costumbre, ya que hago uso de la lógica y el sentido común, y eso debe ir siempre antes que la conservación total de lo establecido y existente.

La prueba definitiva de que _a por_ es correcta y recomendable —aparte de que la ASALE también dice que no cabe su censura— es que a muchos hispanoamericanos les parece mal... (Ahora es cuando empiezan las quejas, los reproches, las falacias, la demanda de explicaciones y los insultos hacia mi persona; y todo únicamente por decir la verdad...).

En Catalunya se usa _a por_, y en Granada también, hasta donde yo sé.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> La prueba definitiva de que _a por_ es correcta y recomendable —aparte de que la ASALE también dice que no cabe su censura— es que a muchos hispanoamericanos les parece mal...


Ese no es motivo de corrección ni de recomendación. El leísmo espanta en gran parte de América (con toda razón) y no por eso es correcto ni recomendable. Las variedades americanas del español son tan lingüísticas como las españolas y con el mismo derecho a consideración. En muchas de mis elecciones lingüísticas en español coinciden con las americanas y canarias. Es que el español tiene variedades peninsulares. las variedades atlánticas: gallega, leonesa, canaria, que coinciden más con América que con España.


----------



## Valtiel

Lo sé: no es criterio válido ni razón. Es únicamente que estoy más que harto de discutir con algunos de ellos muchos temas como este. No se puede negar que su nivel lingüístico medio general es mucho más bajo que, por ejemplo, el de España —y eso que por aquí tampoco vamos muy sobrados, salvo alguna excepción que otra—.

Y ya no escribo más sobre ese asunto en este hilo, porque al final me van a faltar al respeto.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Nadie

> la preposición _*a*_ no acepta otras preposiciones


Hace tiempo leí esto y me quedé pensando... y ahora aprovecho que la discusión ha sido reavivada para comentar lo que pensé.

Todos conocemos las preposiciones, pero permitidme que las escriba: a, ante, *bajo*, cabe, con, *contra*, de, desde, en, entre, hacia, hasta, para, *por*, *según*, sin, so, sobre, *tras*.
Y tras juntar _a_ con las demás preposiciones, esas en negrita no me sonaban mal, sólo que de otra forma: abajo (adv), que me parece que es cláramente a+bajo; a contracorriente (loc adv), también claro que similar a en contra de corriente; a por, voy a saltármela de momento; a según quién preguntes, será cosa mía pero no veo el inconveniente en ésta formación; atrás, que también me parece claro que tiene el sentido de a+tras.

Me pregunto si _apor _(palabra que no viene en el diccionario) sería mejor visto por aquellos que no aprecian a por, pero que concuerda mejor con la tendencia de soldar la preposición.






XiaoRoel said:


> El leísmo espanta en gran parte de América (con toda razón) y no por eso es correcto ni recomendable. Las variedades americanas del español son tan lingüísticas como las españolas y con el mismo derecho a consideración.


 Pero no la leísta española, esa no merece derecho alguno, ¿no?


----------



## XiaoRoel

El leísmo ataca la base del sistema pronominal de expresión del OD y del OI heredado del latín y es profundamente disolutivo para la lengua: es una amenaza activa y vivaz contra una estructura lingüística fundamental en la lengua. La polución leísta tiende incesantemente a más de una manera artificial impulsada por el uso aberrante de este fenómeno dialectal en los medios de comunicación españoles. Ese es su peligro. El leísmo en su sitio está estupendo (con su secuelas de laísmo y loísmo). Me encanta su uso en la variedad centro-norteña del español, pero no esta infestación como variedad alógena destruyendo el sistema propio del español, heredado del latín y coincidente con el gallego y el portugués. Es el mismo caso que cuando infestamos los ecosistemas con variedades foráneas tremendamente invasoras. El ejemplo biológico es el que mejor describe la dinámica del proceso.


----------



## H saílE

No diré yo si una es más que otra o al revés.

Sólo para complementar todo lo dicho previamente:
Para mi sí hay diferencias en el significado dependiendo de la construcción utilizada.

Si una madre dice a su hijo:
"Ve(te) por tu hermano" no hay duda. Irás tú en su lugar, en vez de él.
Pero si lo que dice es:
"Ve(te) a por tu hermano" saldré corriendo en su búsqueda. Iré para traerlo.

Y lo mismo ocurre en construcciones del tipo:
"Voy al taller por el coche": entendería que quien lo dice tiene el auto en el mecánico y tiene que pasarse por allí, pero no lo tiene reparado y listo para recogerlo.
En este último caso diría:
"Voy al taller a por el coche": es que ya lo puede recoger y hacer uso de él.

Y para terminar. Sólo espero que ahora ni vengan a por mi (me ataquen) ni salgan por mi (en mi defensa) ;-)


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Valtiel said:


> [...]
> 
> En Catalunya se usa _a por_, y en Granada también, hasta donde yo sé.
> 
> Saludos.




De Granada no sé nada, pero en Catalunya se usará _a por_ por gente oriunda de otros puntos de nuestra geografía (sabes que en catalán no existe esta construcción, que reemplazamos por _a buscar_), lo cual puede significar que, efectivamente, _a por_ es la forma más común en la Península.

Saludos,


----------



## clares3

El Caballero Audaz said:


> De Granada no sé nada, pero en Catalunya se usará _a por_ por gente oriunda de otros puntos de nuestra geografía (sabes que en catalán no existe esta construcción, que reemplazamos por _a buscar_), lo cual puede significar que, efectivamente, _a por_ es la forma más común en la Península.Saludos,


Yo creía que Cataluña estaba también en la península. 
Pero he entendido lo que quieres decir: fuera de Cataluña la construcción "ir a por", como ya en su día dije, es muy común.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

XiaoRoel said:


> [...]
> 
> El leísmo espanta en gran parte de América (con toda razón) y no por eso es correcto ni recomendable.
> [...]
> 
> [...]




Si te estuviera leyendo Juan Valera (cosa bastante improbable, a menos que creamos en la metempsicosis), seguramente te diría lo mismo que escribió a un amigo suyo en 1853:

"Asimismo, quisiera que adoptases y usases constantemente el _le_ en lugar del _lo_, como acusativo del pronombre _él_; de esta manera se conserva sin confusión el primor que a nuestra lengua presta el pronombre neutro _lo_, que hace a veces relación a frases enteras, y que por su misma vaguedad es en extremo filosófico y _comprensivo_. Porque, verbigracia, con _lo vi _puedes significar que viste todo lo posible, mientras que con _le vi_, no das a entender sino que viste un objeto determinado. Galiano, con estas y otras reflexiones, me convirtió al _le, _espero que tú te conviertas ahora".

Saludos ;-)


----------



## XiaoRoel

El problema es que en esa época  la investigación filológica andaba en pañales en España. 
Como he explicado en otros hilo, los llamados neutros en  Español son un espejismo, lo que los lingüístas llamamos "categorías residuales" que en la nueva lengua se tienen que integrar a alguna de las oposiciones existentes en ella. *En español no hay neutros* (como se ve por las concordancias, se adscriben al género masculino). La _categoría género en español sólo opone formas masculinas a formas femeninas_ (que son el término marcado), por tanto lógicamente la categoría residual se integra en el término no marcado de la oposición, el masculino. Sucedió _lo mismo con la voz media_, residual en latín (verbos deponentes) que se agregan en esta lengua,en cuanto a la categoría voz, al término no marcado, la voz activa. Un tema semejante son los casos en los pronombres personales: como en español no existe _la categoría caso_ (por lo menos entendida en sentido estricto, es decir, desinencial) no hablamos de la categoría de caso como existente en español.
Es encantadoramente ingenua la argumentación de Galiano (o su _alter ego_ o su tío el magistrado, supongo): muy interesante para el uso estilístico del pronombre referencial lo, OD, pero nada que ver con la realidad de las estructuras de la lengua. Tiene el entusiasmo de los conversos.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

clares3 said:


> Yo creía que Cataluña estaba también en la península.
> Pero he entendido lo que quieres decir: fuera de Cataluña la construcción "ir a por", como ya en su día dije, es muy común.




Y tan común. Y precisamente por ser prácticamente la única forma que se escucha entre el cabo de Finisterre y el de Gata, así como entre el de Creus (toma, pa que veas) y la punta de Tarifa, haya que empezar a pensar en considerarla correcta. Y si no, pondremos un cero al de la Concha ;-)

Saludos,


----------



## Valtiel

Bueno, más que en Catalunya y Granada, es de hecho en todos los lugares de España a los que he ido —que tampoco son muchos...—. Cada vez que oigo o leo _por_ —¡por fortuna son muy pocas veces!— con ese sentido me parece extraño, así que me habría dado cuenta... De hecho, en todos los libros en español que he leído se usa _a por_, salvo alguna que otra excepción puntual, y los doblajes y subtítulos de las películas también, así como las producciones audiovisuales españolas... En fin, que yo diría que actualmente _a por_ se usa en casi toda España y hasta en algunas regiones de Hispanoamérica... Es que es realmente acertado y recomendable.

Saludos.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Valtiel said:


> La prueba definitiva de que _a por_ es correcta y recomendable —aparte de que la ASALE también dice que no cabe su censura— es que a muchos hispanoamericanos les parece mal... (Ahora es cuando empiezan las quejas, los reproches, las falacias, la demanda de explicaciones y los insultos hacia mi persona; y todo únicamente por decir la verdad...).


Yo no sé a _qué verdad_ te refieras. Para ser franco me parece que esto que esgrimes no es un argumento válido y tiene el trasfondo de la típica batalla cultural --en la que _uno_ siempre tiene que ganar--: "es correcta y recomendable porque a muchos hispanoamericanos les parece mal".  (A mí, la verdad, "a por" no me parece un mal uso, ya lo había dicho unos _posts_ arriba.) Dices eso y luego asumes que no es un argumento válido y _nos metes a todos en el mismo saco_ y avientas la pedrada: el nivel lingüístico de los de allá es más bajo. Vaya. Y para colmo luego de tirar la piedra escondes la mano: 



Valtiel said:


> Lo sé: no es criterio válido ni razón. Es únicamente que estoy más que harto de discutir con algunos de ellos muchos temas como este. No se puede negar que su nivel lingüístico medio general es mucho más bajo que, por ejemplo, el de España —y eso que por aquí tampoco vamos muy sobrados, salvo alguna excepción que otra—.
> 
> Y ya no escribo más sobre ese asunto en este hilo, porque al final me van a faltar al respeto.


La verdad no te entiendo.

Un saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tengo la inmensa suerte de ser bilingüe. Tener dos lenguas te abre vías y aprendes que lo diverso te engrandece, lo unitario te empequeñece. Además, como filólogo, para mí hay hechos lingüísticos y punto. De esos hechos deriva una norma comúnmente aceptada que se llama lengua estándar, desde la prensa hasta los ensaios de investigación y la enseñanza. Esa norma contribuye, por su transmisión escolar en un fuerte nexo que mantiene la unidad. Pero dentro de esta unidad absoluta de la lengua, algunas derivas peligrosas, sólo pueden ser paradas por consenso social. *A nivel escrito hay una norma común* *que permite las variedades respetadas en cada lugar*. Lo interesante es saber que el español es un frondoso árbol en el que todos sabemos movernos, igual que el gallegoportugués tan ligado históricamente al español y con múltiples variedades geográficas.
Incluso tenemos una variedad, el *judeoespañol*, que sigue otras reglas ortográficas (parecidas a las que proponía en licenciado Korreas).
Por no hablar de los criollos filipinos, como el _chabacano_ o el _caviteño_ a quienes nadie da importancia.
Andar peleando  como si la lengua fuese un mundial de fútbol, no tiene interés ni ganador.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

XiaoRoel said:


> Andar peleando como si la lengua fuese un
> mundial de fútbol, no tiene interés ni ganador.


 
Pero marcador final:

_Voy *a* por cigarros_ es lo único correcto: Cero.
Que los latinoamericanos lo consideren incorrecto es razón suficiente para que sea correcto : Cero.
Nivel lingüístico más bajo: Cero.

_Voy por cigarros_: 120 millones (de mexicanos más número desconocido por mí de latinoamericanos).


----------



## Polizón

XiaoRoel said:


> Ese no es motivo de corrección ni de recomendación. El leísmo espanta en gran parte de América (con toda razón) y no por eso es correcto ni recomendable. Las variedades americanas del español son tan lingüísticas como las españolas y con el mismo derecho a consideración. En muchas de mis elecciones lingüísticas en español coinciden con las americanas y canarias. Es que el español tiene variedades peninsulares. las variedades atlánticas: gallega, leonesa, canaria, que coinciden más con América que con España.


 
Nunca mejor dicho.

Creo que a todos nos queda claro que en gran parte de España se dice "ir a por". En América se dice "ir por". ¿Hay diferencia? Luego de las explicaciones diría que sí, pero no pretendo hacer tal diferencia si vivo en América, pues sería pretencioso de mi parte. Eso no lo hace mejor ni peor, sino simplemente distinto. En América nos comunicamos bien sin necesidad de hacer esa distinción. No creo que los españoles le reprochen a un hispanoamericano que está en España por no hablar como ellos. 

Saludos.


----------



## ljmonsalve

*Definitivamente el uso de nuestra lengua es bastante amplio y generoso, por lo que resulta normalmente apresurado calificar como anómalas ciertas construcciones que debido al uso han permanecido, así como muchas otras que aparecen en ese devenir dinámico. Respecto de “ir a por”, en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, aparece lo siguiente:*
*2.* *a por.* El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como _ir, venir, salir, _etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente _por:_ _«Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda» _(Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]). En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por:_ _«¿Qué haces ahí? ¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); _«_—_¿Te vas?_ [...] —_Sí, bajo a por tabaco»_ (MtnGaite _Fragmentos_ [Esp. 1976]). En realidad, no hay razones para censurar el uso de _a por, _pues en la lengua existen otras agrupaciones preposicionales, como _para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por,_ etc., perfectamente normales. La secuencia_ a por _se explica por el cruce de las estructuras_ ir a un lugar_ (complemento de dirección) e _ir por algo o alguien_ (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.

*Nótese que, en este caso, se advierte que debe usarse preferencialmente “por”, sin anteponer la “a”.*


----------



## Zahella

Voy por mi hijo al colegio = Voy a recoger a mi hijo al colegio
Así es en Colombia.

"¡A por él!"  A mi me suena como a "¡Vamos tras él"!

Saludos,


----------



## XiaoRoel

En vez de este pulso que no lleva a ningún sitio, ¿por qué no nos fijamos en un hecho de creación lingüistica analógica, se cruzan dos estructuras _*ir por (algo)/ir a (algún sitio)*_ en *ir a por*:_ir a (un sitio) por (algo) > ir a por algo_. Hay un vacio que llena el cruce analógico, tremendamente económico en terminos de expresión lingüística y muy expresivo. Si en España entra en la lengua escrita, sólo será un refrendo de la general aceptación. Este hecho analógico abundó en latín vulgar y protorromance como comprobamos con agrupaciones como para con, etc. Yo uso *por* sin _*a*_ (*a por* me suena mal), pero estoy encantado de ver como funciona la creación lingüística, como se difunde y como gana consenso en una comunidad de hablantes que la promocionan hasta el uso escrito.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Para variar tengo que asentir con todos los comentarios vertidos por Xiao --en especial los que cito-- y también con lo que ha dicho Polizón: _nunca mejor dicho_: 



XiaoRoel said:


> Tengo la inmensa suerte de ser bilingüe. Tener dos lenguas te abre vías y aprendes que lo diverso te engrandece, lo unitario te empequeñece. [...] Andar peleando como si la lengua fuese un mundial de fútbol, no tiene interés ni ganador.


 


XiaoRoel said:


> [...] estoy encantado de ver como funciona la creación lingüística, como se difunde y como gana consenso en una comunidad de hablantes que la promocionan hasta el uso escrito.


----------



## Valtiel

Je, je. Mis comentarios eran un intento de queja subliminal; nada más. Aquellos días estaba muy enfadado y molesto con ciertos individuos, y dicho sea de paso de cierta nacionalidad (y sigo estándolo, pero últimamente menos porque intento no tomarme según qué cosas tan a pecho...).

Es que hay cosas que uno no puede soportar.

Saludos.


----------



## Istriano

Parece que en zonas que usan_ qué pasó, ya llegó_ en vez de la forma correcta: _qué ha pasado, ya ha llegado_ se usa _ir por _en vez de _ir a por_.


----------



## ricardofelipe

A mí me suena extraño, pero es porque yo soy americano. Sé que muchas cosas que se dicen en mi región a otros les suenan extrañas.
No es cuestión de incorrección, sino de cual dialecto del español hable uno.


----------



## PAOLO PISANI

En Venezuela tampoco se usa el "ir a por" a menos que seas español.


----------



## Colchonero

No estoy seguro pero tengo idea (no sé ahora dónde lo leí o lo escuché) que se trata de un madrileñismo; desde luego, aquí en Madrid es lo usual utilizar *a por. *Quizá porque estoy acostumbrado a escucharlo no me hieren esas dos preposiciones consecutivas; sí me hiere, en cambio, y mucho, oír *por contra* en lugar de *por el contrario*.


----------



## Istriano

ir *para dentro*


----------



## dexterciyo

Istriano said:


> Parece que en zonas que usan_ qué pasó, ya llegó_ en vez de la forma correcta: _qué ha pasado, ya ha llegado_ se usa _ir por _en vez de _ir a por_.



No. Aquí se usa «qué pasó» en vez de «qué ha pasado» (las dos son correctas, por cierto), y se oye con frecuencia la secuencia preposicional «a por».


----------



## vante04

Ahora que visualizo los ejemplos, entiendo la función de la letra "a", aunque nunca habia reparado. Gracias-


----------



## clares3

Istriano said:


> Parece que en zonas que usan_ qué pasó, ya llegó_ en vez de la forma correcta: _qué ha pasado, ya ha llegado_ se usa _ir por _en vez de _ir a por_.


No estoy de acuerdo contigo, estimado Istriano, en que esos usos sean incorrectos. Pero ahí acaba el asunto entre foreros: una mera discrepancia
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Pedro_X

Hola.

"Ir por" no significa siempre lo mismo que "ir a por"

"Ir a por" (que se corresponde con "to fetch", para los que quieran comparar con otro idioma) es ir + conseguir algo o alguien + (opcionalmente) traerlo. También tiene otros usos.

"Ir por" tiene un campo más amplio. 

a- Voy por Soria (desde Pamplona, hacia Madrid, sentado en el autobús).
b- Voy por pardillo (por ser tan pardillo que no he podido evitar ir).
c- Voy por la escalera (y no voy por el ascensor). Voy a por la escalera sería otro asunto.
d- Voy por dinero (porque me dan dinero si voy). No confundir con "voy a por dinero". El vigilante jurado del banco va por dinero (por el dinero que le pagan como salario). Otros van a por dinero, lo piden en caja, lo meten a la cartera y se lo llevan.
e- Voy por ti (te quiero y me abandonas, tu eres la causa de que yo vaya a la guerra). Diferente de "voy a por ti", que tiene mucho de amenaza.
f- etc.

Saludos


----------



## AbogadaMadrid

Lo han dicho otros muchos pero solo me gustaría puntualizar que, hoy por hoy, *su uso no es incorrecto.* En la pág. web de la RAE, Consultas lingüísticas, Preguntas más frecuentes:

"*Ir por agua *o* ir a por agua*
El uso de la secuencia de preposiciones _a por_ tras verbos que indican movimiento, como _ir, venir, volver, salir, _etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, es hoy normal en el español de España, donde es corriente decir _Ve a por agua, Salgo a por el pan, Volvió a por el paraguas. _En el español de América, en cambio, este uso se percibe como anómalo y sigue siendo general allí el empleo exclusivo, en estos casos, de la preposición _por:_ _Ve por agua, Salgo por el pan, Volvió por el paraguas_.
No hay razones lingüísticas para condenar el uso de _a por, _tan legítimo como el de otras combinaciones de preposiciones nunca censuradas, como _para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por,_ etc. La secuencia_ a por _(documentada ya en textos españoles de los siglos XVI y XVII) se explica por el cruce de las estructuras_ ir a un lugar_ (complemento de dirección) e _ir por algo o alguien_ (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.
Por otra parte, el uso de ambas preposiciones, frente al empleo aislado de _por, _resuelve en muchos casos problemas de ambigüedad; así, la oración _Voy por mi hijo_ puede significar ‘voy a buscar a mi hijo’, ‘voy en lugar de mi hijo’, ‘voy en favor o por el bien de mi hijo’ o ‘voy porque me lo ha pedido mi hijo’; mientras que la oración _Voy a por mi hijo_ solo puede significar ‘voy a buscar a mi hijo’."


----------



## Artus

Soy del norte de México y en ocasiones lo he oído pero entendía que era como una abreviación omitiendo el objeto de la oración, por ejemplo "voy a mi casa por la comida", por "voy a por la comida", omitiendo a donde se dirige o "ir a la tienda por refresco", por "ir a por refresco", lo he oído excepcionalmente en algunas personas mayores más que nada. 

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

AbogadaMadrid said:


> Lo han dicho otros muchos pero solo me gustaría puntualizar que, hoy por hoy, *su uso no es incorrecto.* En la pág. web de la RAE, Consultas lingüísticas, Preguntas más frecuentes:
> 
> "*Ir por agua *o* ir a por agua*
> El uso de la secuencia de preposiciones _a por_ tras verbos que indican movimiento, como _ir, venir, volver, salir, _etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, es hoy normal en el español de España, donde es corriente decir _Ve a por agua, Salgo a por el pan, Volvió a por el paraguas. _En el español de América, en cambio, este uso se percibe como anómalo y sigue siendo general allí el empleo exclusivo, en estos casos, de la preposición _por:_ _Ve por agua, Salgo por el pan, Volvió por el paraguas_.
> No hay razones lingüísticas para condenar el uso de _a por, _tan legítimo como el de otras combinaciones de preposiciones nunca censuradas, como _para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por,_ etc. La secuencia_ a por _(documentada ya en textos españoles de los siglos XVI y XVII) se explica por el cruce de las estructuras_ ir a un lugar_ (complemento de dirección) e _ir por algo o alguien_ (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.
> Por otra parte, el uso de ambas preposiciones, frente al empleo aislado de _por, _resuelve en muchos casos problemas de ambigüedad; así, la oración _Voy por mi hijo_ puede significar ‘voy a buscar a mi hijo’, ‘voy en lugar de mi hijo’, ‘voy en favor o por el bien de mi hijo’ o ‘voy porque me lo ha pedido mi hijo’; mientras que la oración _Voy a por mi hijo_ solo puede significar ‘voy a buscar a mi hijo’."


Hace mucho que no intervenía en este hilo, pero como la consulta se repite una y otra vez, vuelvo a hacerlo, sólo para reiterar mi opinión en contra de lo que *ahora *sostiene la RAE.
En el _Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española,_(§ 3.11.2. f), Madrid, 1973, dice:


> Desde la segunda mitad del siglo XIX comenzó a extenderse en el habla popular de España la locución _a por_ con verbos de movimiento; p. ej.: _Ir a por agua, Vengo a por ti, Vuelvo a por el pan._ El empleo de esta locución ha progresado especialmente en el habla usual de las provincias del centro peninsular, y aun podrían citarse algunos ejemplos literarios, si bien es desconocida en América. Sin embargo, la conversación culta de España suele sentirla como vulgar y procura evitarla.


Creo que está claro: la santa RAE no avalaba el uso. Pero ahora ha cambiado de opinión y le parece una combinación adecuada, justificando en parte su uso porque 





> resuelve en muchos casos problemas de ambigüedad.



¡Pero qué cosas, no! Como quiere justificar el uso español se preocupa de los problemas de ambigüedad, cuando últimamente ha modificado reglas que la evitaban y ha dicho que no deben escribirse ciertos acentos (por ejemplo el de "sólo") ni siquiera para evitar la ambigüedad.

¡Nunca vi nada más parcial!

Y por supuesto no respeto esas reglas, que para escribir mal no tengo necesidad de acudir a las recomendaciones de la RAE.
Para mí, *a por*, por mucho que se use en el centro de España, y por mucho que ahora le preocupe a la academia evitar la ambigüedad, sigue siendo incorrecto.


----------



## ErOtto

Calambur said:


> Para mí, *a por*, por mucho que se use en el centro de España, y por mucho que ahora le preocupe a la academia evitar la ambigüedad, sigue siendo incorrecto.



¡Eso! ¡Mándalos a todos _*a por *uvas_! 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Valtiel

Ahora resulta que no se puede cambiar de opinión, ni siquiera con las décadas y la evolución... Si se han dado cuenta de que esa forma nueva es recomendable para evitar ambigüedades y hacer nuestra querida lengua más rica todavía, más vale tarde que nunca.

Como en muchos otros casos de la lingüística, este también es cuestión de costumbres; si en el entorno donde aprendiste a hablar español no se usaba _a por_, lo considerarás incorrecto a menos que tengas una mente suficientemente abierta. La gente suele creer que lo correcto es lo que siempre ha oído y leído, aunque sea evidente que no lo es; somos todos muy xenófobos...


----------



## Calambur

Claro que se puede cambiar de opinión, pero si alguien se arroga el derecho de dictar normas y pretender que otros las respeten, la coherencia de las "decisiones" sería una cualidad apreciada -al menos por mí-.


----------



## Valtiel

Coherencia tienen. Otra cosa es que no se comprendan o no quieran comprenderse.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Calambur, cuando yo estudiaba la EGB el voseo seguía siendo condenado y considerado incorrecto por la RAE, ahora creo que lo "admiten" como correcto. Por mucho que dijera la RAE todos los argentinos utilizan el voseo y lo consideran correcto., Lo mismo nos pasa a los españoles con el "a por" nos suena de maravilla, lo utilizamos todos y seguiremos haciéndolo.


----------



## juandiego

Calambur said:


> ¡Nunca vi nada más parcial!
> 
> Y por supuesto no respeto esas reglas, que para escribir mal no tengo necesidad de acudir a las recomendaciones de la RAE.
> Para mí, *a por*, por mucho que se use en el centro de España, y por mucho que ahora le preocupe a la academia evitar la ambigüedad, sigue siendo incorrecto.


Hola Calambur.

A mi me parece una buena combinación de preposiciones que juntas adquieren un significado más potente y preciso en los contextos en los que se emplea; simultáneamente connotan como finalidad/destino y curso de acción. Si mal no recuerdo en este hilo ya se ha mencionado la expresión _!A por ellos!_ que es muy ilustrativa de la potencia de esta combinación.

En cuanto a tu crítica a la RAE por cambiar de opinión y aceptarla, he de decir que la veo un tanto contradictoria. Por un lado, y estoy de acuerdo, le criticas que acepte no diferenciar el _solo_ adjetivo del adverbio pese a que se pueden presentar problemas de ambigüedad y esto debe ser razón suficiente, y por otro, cuando aplica este criterio de resolución de ambigüedad adecuadamente para aceptar esta combinación de preposiciones, tampoco aceptas su resolución. De acuerdo que muestra falta de coherencia pero si se ha de criticar alguna debería ser la de obviar el problema de la ambigüedad.


----------



## frankenstein724

Calambur said:


> Y por supuesto no respeto esas reglas, que para escribir mal no tengo necesidad de acudir a las recomendaciones de la RAE.
> Para mí, *a por*, por mucho que se use en el centro de España, y por mucho que ahora le preocupe a la academia evitar la ambigüedad, *sigue siendo incorrecto*.



Para mi es muy interesante que tienes esta opinion. No se si se usaran estas palabras al hablar de la linguistica en espanol, pero traducido de ingles hay dos palabras: descriptivista y prescriptivista. 

Mayoramente, yo diria, si alguien adora cada palabra que sale de la RAE, serian muy prescriptivista, o sea que hay reglas, y hay un cuerpo oficial que puede dar estas reglas, y si no sigue estas reglas tal cual, esta equivocada.
Por la otra mano, si alguien entiende que ningun academia tiene la autoridad para decidir, segun su gusto, que es correcto y que es incorrecto en cuanto del idioma que yo hablo cada dia, la mayoria de las veces tales personas son descriptivistas y permiten mucho mas a las cosas que otros consideran mal dicho.

Por eso lo pienso tan interesante que tu, quien se rebelaria por lo que dice la RAE (que a mi parece el dios del idioma espanola para los que creen en la autoridad de academias) pretenderias decir que algo muy comun en una region hispanohablante es "incorrecto". aunque se ha citado tantas veces ya, cito la parte que para mi es lo mas relevante de la RAE: "No hay razones lingüísticas para condenar el uso de _a por, _tan legítimo como el de otras combinaciones de preposiciones nunca censuradas, como _para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por"._

Soy linguista, y soy descriptivista, y parte de esto es pensar que si no hay razon de no hacer algo, si no hay razon considerar algo mal dicho o escrito mas alla de sonar mal, y si muchos lo usan, quienes son nosotros para decir que es incorrecto? Yo, por ser descriptivista, no estimo lo que dice la RAE en cuanto a las cosas que dice que no puedo hacer o no debo hacer...pero cuando la mismisima RAE dice que no hay ningun razon linguistica para condenar el uso...eso aun mas me llama la atencion. Si no respetas las reglas de la RAE, de quien son las reglas que respetas? Si son de otra academia u otro fuente profesional, quien les dio la autoridad que es mas de la RAE? pero por la otra mano, si solo respetas las reglas tuyas, pues quien eres tu para decir que algo es incorrecto? no seria mas conveniente entender que hay muchas formas "correctas" de hablar, y que algo puede ser correcta en espana pero no en otros lugares?


----------

